# Some of my work...



## Amnesiac (Oct 2, 2015)

This last work has my name watermarked on it... Oh well.


----------



## Gumby (Oct 2, 2015)

Nice work, Frank! I like all of those, actually. What medium is that first one, the tree? I really like the roots and the grass, lovely! I've always liked sketching, but my talent is very small. Thanks for sharing these.


----------



## TKent (Oct 2, 2015)

Very very nice.


----------



## Amnesiac (Oct 2, 2015)

Thank you! Thank you very much! The purple tree and the sunflowers both, are done in acrylic. I've got some other pieces, much larger, in oil, and a couple of others in acrylic, but I haven't photographed them.


----------



## Cran (Oct 4, 2015)

Amnesiac said:


>



Like this, not just the dawn/dusk fire treatment, but the curves and shadings in the trunk hint at tree-hugging dryads ... 





>


Good eye>>hand, perspective and shading. Interesting mixed lighting in the portrait; I am wondering about the odd highlights mustache>cheek and again on the chin.





> This last work has my name watermarked on it... Oh well.


And why not? 

Good potential here. Love the bold texture and colours. Bit hmmm about the strong shadow contrast on the supporting platform but no corresponding highlighting on the subjects (the vase and flowers, etc).


----------



## Sonata (Oct 4, 2015)

I think they are all great - I especially like the tree though.


----------



## Amnesiac (Oct 5, 2015)

Thank you.... Cran, the picture of Kahlil Gibran -- It's from the flyleaf of "The Prophet." I think they photographed him with strong lighting coming from two directions. It was a very complex piece and took me about a week to complete.

As for the sunflowers -- I painted that at the very start, when I'd only been painting for about six months. If I had it to do over again, there are many things I would do differently.


----------

